# Construcción de amplificador con STK433-130



## ivan hardstyle (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola a todos ! quiero armar el primer circuito que aparece en la hoja de datos y tengo algunas dudas. Queria preguntarles:

En donde va conectado la pata 9 en donde dice SUB.GND ?

En la pata 13 muestra el dibujo de una resistencia y dice Stand-by Control, en el cuadrito mas arriba dice que el voltage del pin 13 es de 5v y la resistencia es de 13k. Seria que tengo que tener otra fuente aparte de 5v conectado con ese pin ?

Tengo un transformador de 36+36v de 6 amper seria que rectificado tendria mas o menos ±51v. Este transformador sirve para alimentar el stk433-130 o tengo que alimentarlo si o si con ±44v ?


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 16, 2013)

Sub-gnd va conectado a gnd
Usa un divisor de tension para obtener los 5 voltios
36+36V = 49.5 Vcd aprox, descontando 1.4V de los diodos, con 6A es suficiente
Si +-44V es el voltaje maximo  que dice la hoja de datos, no hay de otra,  si le pones 51V lo quemas
La proxima ves pon si quiera el enlace a la hoja de datos, me dio flojera buscarla jeje


----------



## ivan hardstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

ok. gracias... entonces tengo que conseguir un transformador mas o menos de 30+30v de 6A ?


----------



## ivan hardstyle (Ago 8, 2013)

consegui un transformador de 32+32 vac de 6A me daria mas o menos ±44.55 vcc, este supera un poquito el voltaje recomendado. Puedo alimentarlo con este transformador ?


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 8, 2013)

SI aguanta porque a esos 44.5 le quitas la caida de los diodos que son 1.4V y te anda dando justo, eso si considera que lo estarias alimentado al maximo y que si en una de esas le subes todo el volumen y no se encuentra bien refrigerado lo vas a matar


----------



## ivan hardstyle (Ago 9, 2013)

ok y a partir de que voltaje puedo alimentarlo ? aca esta la hoja de datos: http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=stk433-130%20pdf&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDYQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs-asia.electrocomponents.com%2Fwebdocs%2F0e1e%2F0900766b80e1e49f.pdf&ei=W9kEUsWIIMTHiwLPvYDoCA&usg=AFQjCNFP5DQK2xYrAh4asxz20w8dBkbwFg&bvm=bv.50500085,d.cGE


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 9, 2013)

Si es el STK433-130  dice que el voltaje recomendado para una bocina de 6 ohms es de +-44Vcc, pero subiendole un poco mas no pasa nada, con el trafo que tienes debe andar bien.

Lo minimo son +-10V


----------



## ivan hardstyle (Oct 18, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Sub-gnd va conectado a gnd
> Usa un divisor de tension para obtener los 5 voltios
> 36+36V = 49.5 Vcd aprox, descontando 1.4V de los diodos, con 6A es suficiente
> Si +-44V es el voltaje maximo  que dice la hoja de datos, no hay de otra,  si le pones 51V lo quemas
> La proxima ves pon si quiera el enlace a la hoja de datos, me dio flojera buscarla jeje



Hay algo que no entiendo, hoy le pregunte a un compiche que sabe bastante de electrónica y me dijo que puedo alimentarlo tranquilamente con ±51 Vcc lo que no tengo que superar es ±63 Vcc que es el voltaje máximo con carga de 6 Ohm y que el voltaje recomendado por el fabricante es ±44 Vcc.
¿ En el comentario pusiste que si lo alimento con ±51 Vcc voy a quemarlo ?


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 18, 2013)

ivan hardstyle dijo:


> Hay algo q no entiendo hoy le pregunte a un compiche q sabe bastante de electronica y me dijo que puedo alimentalo tranquilamente con ±51 Vcc lo que no tengo que superar es ±63 Vcc que es el voltaje maximo con carga de 6ohm y que el voltaje recomendado por el fabricante es ±44 Vcc.
> En el comentario pusiste que si lo alimento con ±51 Vcc voy a quemarlo ?


 

Te voy a dar un consejo que me dio mi viejo.


No le creeas a nadien, hasta que no lo compruebes por tu cuenta. Claro para algunas cosas no aplica, pero para esto si que lo hace, asi que te invito a que tomes la hoja de datos del dichoso amplificador y le des una leida, si no entiendes ingles usa el traductor de google.

Asi sales de dudas


----------



## neutro (Mar 25, 2020)

ivan hardstyle dijo:


> Hay algo q no entiendo hoy le pregunte a un compiche q sabe bastante de electronica y me dijo que puedo alimentalo tranquilamente con ±51 Vcc lo que no tengo que superar es ±63 Vcc que es el voltaje maximo con carga de 6ohm y que el voltaje recomendado por el fabricante es ±44 Vcc.
> En el comentario pusiste que si lo alimento con ±51 Vcc voy a quemarlo ?


Yo tengo el stk 442-130 original de un Sony. Y su transformador original con su puente de diodos y capacitores. El transformador es de 35-0-35v AC. que me da algo de 50v a51v. dC


----------

